# Neues Visitenkarten-System



## Crowley (21. April 2006)

Wir hoffen, dass das neue Visitenkarten-System, was wir heute Live gestellt haben die Probleme die in den letzten Tagen gehäuft aufgetreten sind beseitigt. 

Allerdings haben wir uns recht schnell entschlossen, die Änderungen zu veröffentlichen, weil der Zustand einfach nicht mehr tragbar war. Leider konnten wir das System dadurch nicht in aller Ausführlichkeit testen. 

Falls es also Probleme gibt wie z.B. Karten die nicht aktualisiert werden, oder nicht angezeigt teilt uns bitte hier die URL mit, die nicht funktioniert. Wir werden uns dann so schnell wie möglich darum kümmern.


----------



## Shem (23. April 2006)

Allianz Bild 7 Funktioniert net


```
[url=http://blasc.de/?c=231393][img]http://blasc.de/cards/Die_Nachtwache/Livana-7.jpg[/img][/url]
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (23. April 2006)

http://blasc.de/cards/Alexstrasza/Douce-7.jpg

die karte wird bei "Visitenkarten" nichtma angezeigt, will ich sie mir extra anzeigen lassen, steht da anstelle des bildes die url...


----------



## Blacksaruman (23. April 2006)

Ist es normal das BLASC so verspackt ist? Keine richtige Darstellung usw? Wenn ja behebt das mal oder ich wechsel das ist voll schlimm!!!! Und meine Visitenkarte geht auch net! Der zeigt mir nichtmal an was ich ausgerüstet habe!!!!! Selbst das Forum hier wird nicht richtig dargestellt


----------



## Crowley (23. April 2006)

@Rookie: Deine Karte funktioniert eigentlich. Im Zweifelsfall mit Strg-F5 einfach die Grafiken neu laden lassen.

@Blacksaruman: Wenn deine Visitenkarte nicht funktioniert, poste mal bitte die URL, dann schau ich mir das mal an. Für die anderen Probleme öffne bitte einen eignen Thread.


----------



## Rookie (23. April 2006)

thx hat geholfen =D


----------



## Blacksaruman (23. April 2006)

Das beatnwortet mir immernoch nicht die Frage warum das Forum und blasc selber also die INetseiten nicht korreckt angezeigt werden......

http://www.blasc.de/?c=194740 
das ist mein profil...


----------



## Rookie (23. April 2006)

was sollte denn am forum nicht i.o. sein? bei mir is alles normal...


----------



## Aladrius (23. April 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (25. April 2006)

Meld !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Aktualisierung seit dem 21.4 mehr !!! bei eingen anderen Pic´s auch nur z.T.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (25. April 2006)

Oki Kommando zurück !!!

Nach dem ich Strg-F5 ausgeführt habe ist alles wieder aktuell !!!

Hmmm...."wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (25. April 2006)

Gibt doch Probleme und zwar mit dem IE 6.0.2900 unterm Firefox 1.5.02 wird alles richtig dargestellt....


----------



## Icemann (26. April 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlen mir bitte die Berufe und wenn ich auf meinen Char. klicke wird auch nicht angezeigt welche Gegenstände ich derzeit angelegt habe.


----------



## Krabathor (27. April 2006)

hab das selbe problem wie Icemann. kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?


----------



## Darkranma (29. April 2006)

ich seh auch net mein wirkliches lvl in der visitenkarte :/


----------



## Bronagh (30. April 2006)

Kann seit einigen Tagen mein Profil nicht anzeigen lassen, die Gegenstände, Berufe etc. werden nicht mit aufgeführt, obwohl ich das Profil als aktualisiert angezeigt bekomme.
Hab schon Blasc de- und dann neu installiert, noch mal geladen, nix hilft.


----------



## Icemann (30. April 2006)

Ich hab BLASC inzwishcen 2 mal neu instaliert und auch sonst alles was mir einfällt versucht aber ich sehe tortzdem auf meine Visitenkarte nicht meine Berufe und in meinem Profil werden die Sachen die ich anhabe nicht mehr angezeigt.
Früher war dem aber so bei beidem.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (30. April 2006)

*Folgendes ist auffällig:*

Die Bilder bei denen es nicht aktuell ist, sind die jenigen, die in der "ersten Reihe" untereinander, auf der Visitenkartenseite stehen ! Ich habe mir per "aktive Desktop" mein Char-Pic auf meinen Windows Desktop gelegt, also seitdem Patch funktioniert da ganrnichts mehr, keine Aktualisierung etc...
Explorer Cache schon gelöscht. Jetzt stellt sich bei mir die Frage sollte ich meinen Proxycache auch noch löschen ? Wäre eigentlich Unsinn da die anderen Visitenkarten immer korrekt aktualisiert werden !!!

MfG

Pullox


----------



## Waschbaer (2. Mai 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> @Rookie: Deine Karte funktioniert eigentlich. Im Zweifelsfall mit Strg-F5 einfach die Grafiken neu laden lassen.
> 
> [post="111478"][/post]​




Was soll das denn kann doch net richtig sein das man das erst so machen muss,oder.Habe das gleich problem.Das ist doch nichts wenn jeder aus dem Forum Strg u. F5 drücken muss.Nur das er das aktuelle sehen kann.


----------



## Rookie (2. Mai 2006)

ich glaub das lag nur an meinem cache, der mal aktualisiert werden musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PepeNowy (5. Mai 2006)

Meine Karten aktualisieren sich nicht egal welche...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (5. Mai 2006)

n bisschen genauer ?^^


----------



## Icemann (5. Mai 2006)

Krabador bei dir geht es nun wieder.
Darf man fragen was du gemacht hast?


----------



## Ajari (5. Mai 2006)

Bei mir werden die DAten der Visitenkarte auch nicht mehr aktualisiert (das lvl zum Beispiel).


----------



## Ajari (5. Mai 2006)

Is ja toll, ich mache ne Meldung Auf, und siehe da, es geht wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icemann (5. Mai 2006)

Dann bin ich leider der einzige bei dem es noch nicht geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (5. Mai 2006)

was geht bei dir nicht? lvl 60 rang 7 ect?


----------



## Gloomy (5. Mai 2006)

Huhu, bei mir wird die Karte auch nicht richtig angezeigt. Meine Berufe fehlen vollständig. Was kann ich dagegen tun???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wauzy (5. Mai 2006)

Hi,

bei mir werden sie angezeigt, bist Alchemiemneister und Kräuterkundemeister

Leute, benutzt doch mal strg und f5, da werden die Karten nicht aus dem Proxie geholt, sondern werden neu von blasc geladen. Das würde hier ne menge Post sparen.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Icemann (5. Mai 2006)

Bei mir fehlen die Berufe.
Wenn man dann auf die Karte klickt wird "nur" meine Gilde und mein Rang sowie meine Klasse angezeigt aber nicht was ich im Inventar habe.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (6. Mai 2006)

Wauzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bei mir werden sie angezeigt, bist Alchemiemneister und Kräuterkundemeister
> 
> ...



Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall, bei mir funktioniert es seit dem super Update garnicht mehr (aktualisierung nur noch sporadisch), komischerweise bei meiner Frau (gleiches Netz) geht es !!! 

Aber scheinbar kümmert es hier keinen, da Sie alle nur am zocken sind und nebenbei mal 5 Min. bisschen am proggen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein "Strg-F5" zu drücken, andere bekommen es auch hin, z.B. www.warcraftrealms.com (Census).


----------



## Zorkulon (6. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hab so ziemlich das gleiche Problem wie Iceman nur das bei mir die Falschen Berufe angezeigt werden. Bei Fertigkeiten steht es noch richtig ( Alchemie / Verzauberkunst) aber in der Visitenkarte steht Alchemie / Kräuterkunde (hab umgelernt).

Help pls 8(


Edit: Jetz gehts, warum auch immer.


----------



## Madogir (8. Mai 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Problem ist das ich auf den Visitenkarten verschiedenes stehen habe auf der einen is der LvL Correct auf dera anderen nicht und es werden leine berufe oder ähnliches auf der visitenkarte angezeigt.

Strg + F5 funzt bei mir nich um das problem zu beheben greetz Madogir

://blasc.de/?c=266808]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Patrice (8. Mai 2006)

@Madogir

bei mir steht bei beiden VIsitenkarten das selbe... evtl ma cache leeren?


----------



## B3N (8. Mai 2006)

Madogir schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir sind alle Daten exakt gleich. Bitte prüfe deine Cacheeinstellungen.

@AvM-Pullox

Um welchem Char auf welchem Server handelt es sich denn? Ein paar Angaben wären von deiner Seite aus nötig um die weiterhelfen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvM-Pullox (9. Mai 2006)

Witzig !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso sollte die Angabe, über meinen Char, Dir weiterhelfen, wenn es ein allgemeines *Cachingproblem*, seitens EURER Programmierung ist !?!?!? Tztztz....*kopfschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe da noch ein paar  evtl. Fehlerquellen aufdecken können. Z.b. benutzen viele  User den  *Firefox*mit dem Plugin "*NOScript*", wenn da nur ein Script dieser Site verweigert wird kann es auch wiederrum zu Problemen führen !!!

IExplorer 6.0  im Allgemeinem nachdem* 2. oder 3. mal Strg-F5 drücken* wird das Problem sich beheben, liegt höchstwahrscheinlich am TTL (Time to Live) der IE Cachedateien, müsste man mal probieren den Cache des IE´s auf Minimum zusetzen, bei den heutigen DSL-Anbindungen sollte das kein Problem sein. VORSICHT !!! bei den Nutzern eines volumebegrenzten DSL-Tarif, da sollte der Cache nicht auf Minimum gesetzt werden !!!

Leute mit einer "echten" Hardware-Firewall (IPCop und Co.) mit Proxyfunktion müssen dort mal die Einstellung überprüfen und evtl. das Cachen für die Domain: www.blasc.de rausnehmen !!!

Alles wird gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (9. Mai 2006)

AvM-Pullox schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall, bei mir funktioniert es seit dem super Update garnicht mehr (aktualisierung nur noch sporadisch), komischerweise bei meiner Frau (gleiches Netz) geht es !!!




Deswegen haben ich nach diesen Daten gefragt. Um eine Fehlerquelle zu finden brauch ich natürlich auch ein paar Infos. Es könnte ja sein, das es sich bei dir erstmal noch um etwas anderes handelt. 

Das der IE ein Chacheproblem hat, ist schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Was das Thema WIR haben ein Cacheproblem angeht, muss ich grad etwas schmunzeln, erstmal folgendes:

Wir haben das ganze Visitenkartensystem umgestellt um eben wegen dem damaligen Caching noch mehr Performance zu gewinnen. Inzwichen läuft das ganze etwas anderst ab. 

Anhand der Daten welche auf der Visitenkarte zu sehen sind, wird ein Hash erzeugt, welchen wir bei uns ablegen, anschließend wird die Karte generiert und als normale Grafik auf den Webserver abgelegt. Sollte sich nun also beim nächtesten Update etwas an den Daten, welche auf die Vistenkarten auswirkungen haben ändern und der Hashwert nicht mehr übereinstimmen, so generieren wir eine neue Karte und überschreiben somit die alte. Die einzige Möglichkeit also, für diese Karte in einem "richtigen" Cache zu landen, ist also über einen Proxy oder im jeweils lokalen Browsercache.

Die Generierung tritt im übrigen nur dann ein, wenn eine Karte nicht existiert, oder eben wenn die Hashwerte beim Update nicht mehr übereinstimmen. Und diese Tatsache, legt eindeutig fest, dass es kein Cacheproblem von uns sein kann. Vorallem nicht wenn nach mehrmaligem F5 drücken auf einmal die richtige Karte erscheint.


----------



## Notaerztin (9. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab blasc seit gestern auch wenn cih wow verlasse wird alles auch planmässig übertragen aber bitte wo finde ich die daten auf blasc wieder ??
Gebe ich meinen namen ein wird mir ein gleichnamiger allychar mit lvl 5 angezeigt welchen namen muss man den unter charaktersuche eingeben ?? acc-name oder char name ? 
Wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar 

Lg Notaerztin


----------



## Konina (10. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen, 

wenn ich meinen Charakter (Teje) aufrufe, steht oben nur noch Charakter und Visitenkarte. Keine Talente, kein gar nichts..... http://www.blasc.de/?c=18765&tab=1

Bei der Visitenkarte selber steht nur die Gilde, keine Berufsbezeichnung. Bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht sogar noch meine alte Gilde.

Strg + F5 hilft auch nicht.

Möchte gerne wieder eine richtige Visitenkarte haben....

Danke
Sonnigen Gruß
Konina


----------



## Wauzy (10. Mai 2006)

Notaerztin schrieb:
			
		

> welchen namen muss man den unter charaktersuche eingeben ?? acc-name oder char name ?


Hi,

Du mußt den Namen deines Charackters eingeben, den Du anschauen möchtest.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## B3N (10. Mai 2006)

Konina schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wenn ich meinen Charakter (Teje) aufrufe, steht oben nur noch Charakter und Visitenkarte. Keine Talente, kein gar nichts..... http://www.blasc.de/?c=18765&tab=1
> 
> ...




Hallo Konina,

hast du mal die Konfiguration von BLASC unter Ansichtsoptionen geprüft? Das schaut mir sehr nach einer Minimalkonifguration aus.


----------



## Anemsis (10. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Visitenkarten Nr. 2 und 5. Der zweite Beruf wird nicht korrekt angezeigt:

Richtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich, ich bin eigentlich Schmiedemeister!


----------



## Notaerztin (10. Mai 2006)

Wauzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Du mußt den Namen deines Charackters eingeben, den Du anschauen möchtest.
> 
> ...




Gut gesagt getan heute morgen ging es nur die angaben da stimmen teilweise net wie zb.lvl...aktualisierungsdatum items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war zwar heute schon in wow drin aber es hat sich bis jetzt nix aktualisiert leider und das mit lvl 32 ist schon ein paar tage her und der PVP Rang stimmt auch net .

Lg Notärztin


----------



## Notaerztin (10. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiss net irgendwie hängt das mit der aktualisierung ganzschön nach bin angeblich jetzt lvl 33 löl dabei stimmt das hinten wie vorne net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin passen jetzt schon mal die items so halbwegs und des banner selber aktualisiert sich irgendwie net da häng ich ja immer noch aul lvl 32 rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woran liegt das ? Weiss jemand rat ? ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende 

Lg Ärztin


----------



## Patrice (11. Mai 2006)

Also bei mir bist du 34.

Ist das richtig oder falsch ?


----------



## B3N (11. Mai 2006)

Auch bei mir bist du 34, allerdings erst nachdem ich ohne Cache die Karte geladen hatte.


----------



## Notaerztin (11. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Auch bei mir bist du 34, allerdings erst nachdem ich ohne Cache die Karte geladen hatte.



34 ist richtig nur auf einer karte bin ich wie gesagt noch 32 und auf allen anderen noch immer 33 woran liegt das denn ?

Lg Ärztin

hmm weiss zwar net was ich jetzt gemacht hab aber irgendwie ist jetzt alles so wie es sein soll .... seltsam auch die v-karten stimmen jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorc (19. Mai 2006)

Bedauerlicherweise werden meine Visitenkarten auch nicht aktualisiert.

Der Name der Gilde ist veraltet ausserdem werden die Berufe nicht angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lece (19. Mai 2006)

Ich hab auch das Problem, dass ich meine Karten nicht mit den korrekten Daten sehe.

Ich habe 4 Chars mit verlinkten Visitenkarten. Die Daten stimmen absolut nicht (bezogen aufs Level und die Berufe).

Am Cache kann es nicht liegen. Ich arbeite mit dem IE. Cache ist DEFINITIV leer. IE ist so eingestellt, dass er die Site jedesmal neu lädt ohne auf den Cache zu zugreifen. Manuelles Aktualisieren via STRG+F5 behebt das Problem auch nicht.

Wenn ich in der Visitenkarten Auswahl meiner Chars zwischen den einzelnen Styles hin und herschalte, dann bekomm ich teilweise bis zu 3 verschiedene Versionen angezeigt (lvl55, lvl57, lvl59...mit und ohne Berufe). 

Nur was soll ich anderes machen, ausser Cache löschen und manuelles neuladen der Site??? Also irgendwie kapier ich net, wo das Problem liegt....


----------



## kamikaze-ente (19. Mai 2006)

Selbes Problem mit meinen Charakteren "Alerija" und "Joycey" auf EU-Nozdormu.

Auf allen Karten unterschiedliche Level und mal mit und wieder ohne Beruf. Ränge auch nicht korrekt.

Cache leeren bringt rein gar nichts. Auch neu laden und der ganze Spass nicht.

Das liegt eindeutig am Blasc-Server. Ich hab das Gefühl, sobald man eine Karte generiert, indem man sie auswählt, bleibt sie auf dem Server und wird nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## Manic (19. Mai 2006)

Ja ich sehe das genau so.. es wird angezeigt das ich noch 48 bin bin dabei bin ich lvl 50.. Habe jetzt auf der Gildenpage eine neue Visitenkarte hochgeladen und dann ging es.. nur die alte die ich hatte zeigt immernoch 48 an..


Woran kann das denn liegen?

Es kann doch cniht sein das man immer neue Karten nehmen muss wenn man nen lvl up hat..

Siehe hier unten.. da wird auch stehen lvl 48


----------



## Lece (20. Mai 2006)

@Maniac

Als auf deiner Karte sehe ich eine 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinen Karten ist es so, dass andere sie korrekt sehen. Nur mir leuchtet die Erklärung mit dem Cache nicht ein. Weil es gibt nunmal nur einen vollen oder einen leeren Cache. Und wenn er leer ist, dann kann mein Browser keine veraltete/unaktuelle Version einer Visitenkarte anzeigen. 

@kamikaze-ente

Das die Karten einmal generiert werden bei der Erstellung und dann auf dem BLASC Server nicht aktualisiert werden...hm is ne Idee. Frage wäre dann nur, warum der Fehler bei mir auch bei der direkten Erstellung der Karten (da wo man die verschiedenen Styles auswählen kann) auftritt. Dort habe ich bei meinem Chars als Beispiel drei verschiedene Level und mal mit und mal ohne Berufe. 

Meine Vermutung liegt eher darin, dass die Karten jedesmal von BLASC Server generiert werden...also in dem Moment wo sie vom Server abgefragt werden. Sei dies jetzt durch einen Aufruf von einer anderen Seite (Signaturlink in irgendeinem Forum) oder bei der Erstellungsseite direkt. Und das es genau bei diesem Aufruf bzw. der Generierung der Datenbank zu einer fehlerhaften Abfrage kommt. Da ich mich aber weder mit Datenbanken, noch mit dem Visitenkarten System von Blasc selber auskenne, kann diese Frage wohl nur einer der Programmierer beantworten. 

Fakt ist, dass es nicht am Cache liegen kann. Wenn dieser 100% leer ist und das Problem tritt weiterhin auf, dann muss es einen anderen Grund geben!


----------



## Wauzy (20. Mai 2006)

Es gibt nicht nur den Browsercach, sondern im Internet gibt es ja noch den Chache vom Prowider und Knotenpunkten, wenn die nicht merken, das sich am Bild was geändert hat, läd er nicht das Bild von der Blasc-Seite sondern aus seinem Cache und schickt es weiter. Da Kann dein Cache so leer sein wie  er will, das Bild kommt in dem Fall nicht von Blasc, sondern aus irgend einem Cacht der zwischen Dir und der Blascseite liegt.


----------



## Lece (20. Mai 2006)

Wauzy schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur den Browsercach, sondern im Internet gibt es ja noch den Chache vom Prowider und Knotenpunkten, wenn die nicht merken, das sich am Bild was geändert hat, läd er nicht das Bild von der Blasc-Seite sondern aus seinem Cache und schickt es weiter. Da Kann dein Cache so leer sein wie  er will, das Bild kommt in dem Fall nicht von Blasc, sondern aus irgend einem Cacht der zwischen Dir und der Blascseite liegt.



Hm mir ist eigentlich nicht bekannt. dass ein Provider Cache greift, wenn ich keinen Proxy nutze. Also ich arbeite selbst bei nem ISP, aber das Caches greifen, wenn man keinen Proxy nutzt wäre mir neu....aber ich wills auch net bestreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (20. Mai 2006)

kamikaze-ente schrieb:


> Das liegt eindeutig am Blasc-Server. Ich hab das Gefühl, sobald man eine Karte generiert, indem man sie auswählt, bleibt sie auf dem Server und wird nicht mehr geändert.



kann nicht sein, da es nur bei dem jeweiligen user der signatur falsch angezeigt wird, jedesma wenn hier ne karte verlinkt wurde, wurden von allen usern (außer dem, dem die sig gehörte) die richtigen daten erkannt... kurios oder etwa nicht, wenn das am blasc server liegen würde...

was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass sich die karten bei den anderen usern allerdings gut aktualisieren, und bei den besitzern/sig inhabern nicht... das find ich komisch


----------



## Allkiller (22. Mai 2006)

*heul* ich weis net wo ich mir ne visitenkarte machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurtz1 (23. Mai 2006)

Meien Visiten karten funzen auch nicht richtig.
Ich habe die Gilde gewechselt. Bin jetzt nicht mehr Graue Horde sondern Schattenkrieger aber in den Visiten katen wird es nicht geändert. Was kann ich tun?
Falsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei 2 Karten hat er es angeblich geändert aber nicht wirklich. Sehe es auf jeden fall in den Foren nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helft mir bitte.

Danke schon mal

MFG Lurtz


----------



## Sveny (25. Mai 2006)

moin,
also bei mir wechseln die daten auf den karten ständig zwischen neu und alt.
wenn ich zB auf die seite gehe wo man die visitenkarten auswählen kann und da paar mal f5 drücke dann ändert sich bei mir von den selben visitenkarten der rang und die gilde. zuwischendurch sind die daten dann auch mal richtig, aber ein f5 später steht da wieder meien alte gilde mit dem neuen rang oder der neue rang mit der alten gilde.


----------



## Boromeus (31. Mai 2006)

Tja ich habe das gleiche problem wie die meisten.. 
 Es scheint, das die Visitenkarten immer das lvl anzeigen, bei dem sie erstellt wurden. 
Bzw. manchmal ändern sich die Daten, aber sind trotzdem veraltet, was für mich darufhin deutet, dass da die aktualisierung einmal funtkioniert hat und dann wieder ne Weile nicht. Dementaprechnd kann er da mal Daten anzeigen...
Bsp: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir lvl 29 1. Beruf experte, 2. beruf Geselle..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gleiche... schauen wir uns das jetzt als Sig in nem forum auf dem rechner meines mitbewohners an, werden die Daten so angezeigt, wie sie BLASC das letzte mal gespeichert hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Cache kann es nicht liegen, den habe ich gelert udn aktualisiert. Am Providercache auch  nicht, da wir in einem Netzwerk sind und beide über den gleichen Router und Anschluss, ergo den gleichen provider rausgehen. Mal ganz daovn abgesehen, dass wir keinen proxy benutzen...

Einzige Idee die ich da noch habe, die ich mir abe rnicht so richtig vorstellen kann, dass das Ganze irgendwas mit Cookies zu tun haben könnte.. Wüßte allerdings nicht wie.. 

Schon jemand ne Bahn brechende Idee??

Edit: Interessant ist, dass ichhier im Forum jetzt beide SIGS korrekt angezeigt bekomme. (Lvl 44 und beide Berufe auf Fachmann) Wenn ich mir die Visitenkarten über meinen Charakter anschaue, bleibt aber das alte Problem.... *wunder*

_P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten. Finderlohn wird nicht gewährt.._


----------



## Schorlar (31. Mai 2006)

Also bei mir updatet blasc nicht bei euch bin ich immernoch ein 54er schurke und in wow bin ich mittlerweile 60. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Mihai (1. Juni 2006)

Also bei mir sieht man die Berufe usw. nicht. Ich benutze nun auch den manuellen Upload und wenn ich mal in die .lua Datei reinschaue, dann ist im Bereich Fertigkeiten auch nix eingetragen. Macht das der Profiler nicht? Geht das nur mit der "Vollversion"?

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Mihai (1. Juni 2006)

OK, ich habe in diesem Thread Hilfe gefunden.

Warum aber die confug.lua nicht korrekt generiert wird solltet ihr vielleicht mal prüfen. Ich habe auch nur die lua von JokerGermany genommen und verändert. Ansonsten stand nur

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

Nur mal so als Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmo1 (7. Juni 2006)

Tja, muß mich leider allen anderen anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine aktualisierung des lv, keine anzeige der berufe, keine übersicht des equip und der skills

Strg-F5 bringt nichts

schon mal danke im voraus für eure hilfe

Asmo


----------



## Chladenius (7. Juni 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Wir hoffen, dass das neue Visitenkarten-System, was wir heute Live gestellt haben die Probleme die in den letzten Tagen gehäuft aufgetreten sind beseitigt.
> 
> Allerdings haben wir uns recht schnell entschlossen, die Änderungen zu veröffentlichen, weil der Zustand einfach nicht mehr tragbar war. Leider konnten wir das System dadurch nicht in aller Ausführlichkeit testen.
> 
> Falls es also Probleme gibt wie z.B. Karten die nicht aktualisiert werden, oder nicht angezeigt teilt uns bitte hier die URL mit, die nicht funktioniert. Wir werden uns dann so schnell wie möglich darum kümmern.



Nachdem ich mich einer anderen Gilde angeschlossen habe und mitlerweilen auch lvl 60 erreicht habe werden bei Auswahl bestimmter Grafiken der Visitenkarte noch der alte Level und der alte Gildenname angezeigt.

Falsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halfzware (8. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich glaub meins funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock76 (18. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wir die falsche gilde angezeigt bin jetzt Sons of Odin und war The lost dragons


wie kann ich das beheben .


Danke im voraus


----------



## Bogentod (19. Juni 2006)

Warlock76 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also durch drücken von STRG+F5  war das Problem bei mir behoben, also es wird jetzt bei deiner Visitenkarte die Gilde "Sons of Odin" angezeigt.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Obould (19. Juni 2006)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe enfalls das problem das meine berufe nicht dargestellt werden,keine übersicht des equip und der skills!
habt ihr noch einen tip für dieses problem?

das problem mit den rängen hat sich nach strg + f5 erledigt..
vielen dank erstmal dafür..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



++++EDIT+++

Hab gestern nochmal den tip aus einem anderen thread versucht und hab einen anderen char-profiler gelöscht den ich noch aktiviert habe, aber das hat auch keine lösung des problems verursacht..
nach wie vor werden meine berufe, skiulls und equip net angezeigt


----------



## Rhenaya (21. Juni 2006)

http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=186487

alle visitenkarten dieses chars stimmen nicht, und werden schon längere zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert (zb stufe 36 und ist schon auf 42)


----------



## Bogentod (21. Juni 2006)

Rhenaya schrieb:


> http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=186487
> 
> alle visitenkarten dieses chars stimmen nicht, und werden schon längere zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert (zb stufe 36 und ist schon auf 42)




also  auch hier half wieder STRG+F5 und alle Visitenkarten zeigten dann Stufe 42 an, ich hoffe die Admins von Blasc lösen das Problem, denn es ist nun wirklich nicht toll das man erst durch die Tastenkombi die richtigen Visitenkarten angezeigt bekommt.

Dann noch zu Obould-Beitrag, hast du auch eingestellt bei Anzeigeoptionen das die Berufe übertragen werden sollen ??

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Rhenaya (26. Juni 2006)

Bogentod schrieb:


> also  auch hier half wieder STRG+F5 und alle Visitenkarten zeigten dann Stufe 42 an, ich hoffe die Admins von Blasc lösen das Problem, denn es ist nun wirklich nicht toll das man erst durch die Tastenkombi die richtigen Visitenkarten angezeigt bekommt.
> 
> Dann noch zu Obould-Beitrag, hast du auch eingestellt bei Anzeigeoptionen das die Berufe übertragen werden sollen ??
> 
> MfG Bogentod



hilft bei mir nichts, da sind immer noch grossteils auf 36, nur eines ist auf 42 und eines auf 40. wobei ich nun 44 bin


----------



## Bogentod (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Rhenaya,

so und auch hier wieder durch drücken von STRG+F5 wurden bei all deinen Visitenkarten lvl 44 angezeigt.
Ich hoffe das die Admin von Blasc bald eine Lösung für dieses Problem finden, ich kann aber sagen das es mit der Tastenkombi erstmal funktioniert.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Drokatos (28. Juni 2006)

http://www.blasc.de/cards/D.../Drokatos-5.jpg

Wieso zeigts bei mir Berufe net an?


----------



## Bogentod (28. Juni 2006)

Drokatos schrieb:


> http://www.blasc.de/cards/D.../Drokatos-5.jpg
> 
> Wieso zeigts bei mir Berufe net an?



Du musst in den Einstellungen von Blasc einstellen was in deinem Profil angezeigt werden soll, dazu einfach auf das Blascsymbol in der Taskleiste mit rechtsklicken und dann auf Einstellungen. 

MfG Bogentod


----------



## BadFaBo (29. Juni 2006)

Strg + F5 ist ein guter tip gewesen aber darauf muß man erstmal Kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG

BadFaBo


----------



## Gawan (3. Juli 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Grafiken etwas zu verkleinern ?

Nach jedem Einzeiler diese große Signatur, das erschlägt einen förmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !!

lG
Gawan


----------



## Laune (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo, also bin ja neu hier und würde gerne so ne visitenkarte nutzen aber ich finde meinen char namen nicht  in der suche.... also wollte ma l nachhören wie das funktzt und ob das einer hochladen kann oder so?
mfg


----------



## Rhenaya (13. Juli 2006)

Bogentod schrieb:


> Hallo Rhenaya,
> 
> so und auch hier wieder durch drücken von STRG+F5 wurden bei all deinen Visitenkarten lvl 44 angezeigt.
> Ich hoffe das die Admin von Blasc bald eine Lösung für dieses Problem finden, ich kann aber sagen das es mit der Tastenkombi erstmal funktioniert.
> ...



ok das stimmt halb ... ich muss im fenster mit den visitenkarten solange strg+f5 drücken bis alle (oder zumindest das was ich will) einmal updated wurde. irgendwie nicht ganz sinn der sache, aber es funktioniert auf dauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. Juli 2006)

Rhenaya schrieb:


> ok das stimmt halb ... ich muss im fenster mit den visitenkarten solange strg+f5 drücken bis alle (oder zumindest das was ich will) einmal updated wurde. irgendwie nicht ganz sinn der sache, aber es funktioniert auf dauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne Dauerhafte Lösung gibts,
wenn Ihr Euren Browser Cache auf NULL stellt.

Denn der wird mit [Strg] [F5] gelöscht,
oder stellt Euren Cache so ein, das der Browser den bei jedem Besuch erneuert.

Der Cache ist kein Problem von BLASC meines Wissens,
sondern vom Browser.

Denn wenn Ihr den auf NULL stellt, ist das immer aktuell,
da der Browser immer die Seiten neu läd.



Drokatos schrieb:


> http://www.blasc.de/cards/D.../Drokatos-5.jpg
> 
> Wieso zeigts bei mir Berufe net an?



Bei mir schon,

Du bist Kürchnerlehrling und Lederverarbeitungslehrling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holymoly (13. Juli 2006)

Also meine F5 Taste hat jetzt schon akute Ermüdungserscheinungen. Es bringt gar nichts.
Wie bei vielen anderen sind die verschiedenen Visitenkarten unterschiedlich beschriftet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch eine Leerung des Caches hilft da nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. Juli 2006)

Holymoly schrieb:


> Also meine F5 Taste hat jetzt schon akute Ermüdungserscheinungen. Es bringt gar nichts.
> Wie bei vielen anderen sind die verschiedenen Visitenkarten unterschiedlich beschriftet.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir sind beide Karten gleich beschriftet,
beide lvl 31.


----------



## Khabohm (14. Juli 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



funtionieren beide nicht; und die anderen Karten aktualisieren sich ebenfalls bei beiden nicht.

mfg Khabohm


----------



## Rhenaya (20. Juli 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> Ne Dauerhafte Lösung gibts,
> wenn Ihr Euren Browser Cache auf NULL stellt.
> 
> Denn der wird mit [Strg] [F5] gelöscht,
> ...



seltsamer weise hab ich auch auf ganz anderen pcs dieses problem (die den cache nie zuvor mit dem bild voll hatten), und selbst mit strg+f5 klappts nicht immer wie es soll.


----------



## Roran (20. Juli 2006)

Rhenaya schrieb:


> seltsamer weise hab ich auch auf ganz anderen pcs dieses problem (die den cache nie zuvor mit dem bild voll hatten), und selbst mit strg+f5 klappts nicht immer wie es soll.



Ist LVL 60, Kürchnereimeister und Gnom-Ingieurmeister richtig ?

Berufe
Ingenieurskunst
(Gnomen-Ingenieur)		300 / 300
Kürschnerei		300 / 300





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn das der falsche Char ist,
dann schreib mal
*Realm
Gilde
Charname*.


----------



## Lonesmage (3. August 2006)

Es mag ein Cachingproblem sein, aber auch nicht immer
Char: Lonesmage
Vor nem Monat war der Stufe 37... Da hatte ich den neuen PC noch nicht und da war ich zuletzt auf der Visitenkarten seite. jetzt mit dem neuen pc, wieder auf die Seite gegangen bei der einen karte stand tatsächlich noch stufe 37. vom firmen pc aus probiert. auch stufe 37. das kann schon nicht mehr am cache liegen. nachdem ich dann zahlreiche male immer wieder auf die seite gegangen bin, hats dann irgendwann hingehauen mit der aktualisierung...


----------



## Numil (13. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 


also bei mir tut sich beim dem Nachtelfenlogo nichts aktualisieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen funktionieren komischerweise einwandfrei und sofort z.B.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst die Methode STRG + F5 funktiniert bei mir nicht.

Wäre schön wenn man das beheben könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferak (13. August 2006)

also bei mir auch seit ewigkeiten kein update mehr, bei allen bildern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kuckt euch mal die programmierung von dem ding nochmal an, ist bestimmt nur irgendwo eine if-condition nicht richtig...
muss ja irgendsowas sein wenns bei so vielen nicht geht


----------



## Numil (13. August 2006)

Ja da muss was faul sein, die 2 Bilder die ich in meinem vorigen Post unter mein altes gesetzt habe aktualisiert er jetzt auch nicht mehr.

 Naja hab die Sigs erstmal nun entfernt, bis es wieder einwandfrei läuft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanaehl (16. August 2006)

*da es hier um das gleiche problem geht, wie in diversen anderen threads, poste ich den folgenden beitrag auch mal hier rein.....
*
was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist:

bei einem meiner twinks, hatte ich - *bis gestern* - nur eine der visitenkarten genutzt. diese befindet sich noch auf dem alten stand. gestern habe ich dann, nachdem ich wieder einen level aufgestiegen bin, mal zum spass auch die anderen karten angeklickt und diese sind jetzt allesamt - oh wunder - auf dem aktuellen stand, nur die karte die zuvor mit der aktuellen version, seit dem server umzug oder whatever schon in benutzung war, ist noch auf ihrem stand.... der mechanismus scheint ansich also durchaus zu funktionieren, aber....

*wenn ich so darüber nachdenke:*

bei den visitenkarten handelt es sich doch letztendlich um automatisch generierte jpgs. die liegen auf dem (neuen) webserver in irgendeinem verzeichnis und werden normalerweise alle nase lang überschrieben. es scheint mir nun so zu sein, dass genau dieses überschreiben momentan fehlschlägt...

*an meinem beispiel:*

die visitenkarten, die ich noch nicht benutzt hatte, waren noch nicht generiert und konnten neu erzeugt werden. doch sobald dies - mit der aktuellen version und/oder auf dem neuen server - einmal getan ist, können diese nun bereits exisitierenden grafiken nicht überschrieben werden. sprich, es mangelt hier vielleicht lediglich an den korrekten zugriffsrechten.... einmal reinschreiben klappt, dann aber vorhandenes überschreiben geht in die hose...

*wie sieht´s aus leute, könnte an der theorie vielleicht was dran sein...?*


----------



## Sabbah (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir:

http://www.buffed.de/?c=579609

werden die Rezepte nicht angezeigt obwohl eingestellt!

Gruß Sabbah


----------



## Gast (6. September 2006)

Meine Güte .... überlegt mal ganz genau.
Seit dem ersten mal nach der Systemumstellung wo ihr eure Pics im Browser gesehn habt, liegen die im Cache, deshalb wirds bei euch falsch angezeigt ...

Warum sollte das n Fehler von blasc sein? Bei mir wurden hier alle richtig angezeigt.

Also wenns mit Strg+F5 nich geht schaltet den Cache doch mal komplett aus -.-


----------



## Roran (7. September 2006)

Sabbah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir:
> 
> ...


Also für mich bist du Lederer



Gast schrieb:


> Meine Güte .... überlegt mal ganz genau.
> Seit dem ersten mal nach der Systemumstellung wo ihr eure Pics im Browser gesehn habt, liegen die im Cache, deshalb wirds bei euch falsch angezeigt ...
> 
> Warum sollte das n Fehler von blasc sein? Bei mir wurden hier alle richtig angezeigt.
> ...


Also aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Zeit, kann ich nur eins sagen.

Fast immer liegts am Browser Cache, wenn die Karten nicht aktuell sind.
Denn es kommt immer darauf an, wie man den Browser einstellt ( wegen dem Cache ).
Man kann zb, den so einstellen, das er immer nach einer neuen " Version " der Seite schaut,
und wenn es eine neue gibt, dann läd der Browser die, sonst zeigt der den Cache.

Jetzt könnt ihr zwar sagen.
"Klar sagst du als Mod, das es am Cache leigt, bist ja vom Blasc Team!"

Nicht ganz,
ich hab hier nur Mod Rechte und hab ein engeren Kontackt zu B3N, Regnor und Co.
Aber sonst nutze ich nur meine Erfahren die ich hab seit über einem Jahr mit Blasc.
Und sonst bin ich genau wie Ihr ein Benutzer von Blasc und WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (7. September 2006)

@Sabbah: sollte jetzt funktionieren.

Was die Visitenkarten angeht, haben wir jetz serverseitig eine maximale Cache-Dauer von 30 Minuten eingestellt, dass sollte die Probleme mit veralteten Visitenkarten in Zukunft hoffentlich verhindern.

@Roran: Auch wenn du nicht direkt zu uns Entwicklern zählst, wissen wir es doch sehr zu schätzen, dass du uns hier bei den vielen Anfragen unterstützt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (7. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> @Roran: Auch wenn du nicht direkt zu uns Entwicklern zählst, wissen wir es doch sehr zu schätzen, dass du uns hier bei den vielen Anfragen unterstützt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bekomme ich jetzt ein Gehalt von euch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne spass bei seite,
danke für diese nette Worte Crowley,
ich mache was ich kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deahthmagica (9. September 2006)

Diese Karte Aktualisiert sich nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Deahthmagica schrieb:


> Diese Karte Aktualisiert sich nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LvL 17 zeigt die mir an.
Lösch mal deinen Browser Cache.


----------



## Deathmagica (9. September 2006)

Ich habe den Cache gelöscht, aber die Visitenkarte Aktualisiert sich immer noch nicht.
Ich habe mitlerweile einen Level 18 Hexenmeister und bin Schneidergeselle. Genau das wird immer noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Deathmagica schrieb:


> Ich habe den Cache gelöscht, aber die Visitenkarte Aktualisiert sich immer noch nicht.
> Ich habe mitlerweile einen Level 18 Hexenmeister und bin Schneidergeselle. Genau das wird immer noch nicht angezeigt.


Leg mal ein Item ins Inventar und beende WoW ganz.


----------



## Deathmagica (9. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Leg mal ein Item ins Inventar und beende WoW ganz.


Ich habe seit ca. 2 Tagen ca. 20 Items in meinem Inventar und wie ich heute Mittag raus bin hatte ich 36 Items in meiner Tasche.


----------



## Roran (9. September 2006)

Deathmagica schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca. 2 Tagen ca. 20 Items in meinem Inventar und wie ich heute Mittag raus bin hatte ich 36 Items in meiner Tasche.


Von deinem CHAR , von dem was du trägst.


----------



## Deathmagica (10. September 2006)

Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf weis ich nicht ob ich von euch irgendwie nicht ernstgenommen werde. Oder wie könnt ihr euch das sonst erklären. dass meine Visitenkarte immer noch NICHT funktioniert. Ich hoffe, dass ihr das Problem so schnell wie möglich behebt. Ansonsten werde ich den Blascrafter von meinem PC löschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (11. September 2006)

Deathmagica schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein darf weis ich nicht ob ich von euch irgendwie nicht ernstgenommen werde. Oder wie könnt ihr euch das sonst erklären. dass meine Visitenkarte immer noch NICHT funktioniert. Ich hoffe, dass ihr das Problem so schnell wie möglich behebt. Ansonsten werde ich den Blascrafter von meinem PC löschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon mal daran gedacht, das man auch schon am WE frei hat ?
Gedulde dich bis Montag bitte, denn was das Vistenkarten System angeht,
kann dir Nur B3N und Co weiter helfen.


----------



## *Talados* (Gast) (11. September 2006)

Leider aktual.sich meine Visitenkarte nicht obwohl Blasc die Daten ordnugsgemäss übermittel.
2 Problem sehe keine Berufe was kann ich machen ????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Hallo Talados
Bei dir scheint es auch ein Problem mit dem Charupload zu geben. Hast du In der Blasc-Config die entsprechenden Sachen angekreuzt?

So Long
Ras


----------



## Gast (11. September 2006)

Ja habe ich aber es tut sich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Ja habe ich aber es tut sich nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo, schicke mir doch bitte mal den Inhalt deiner DEBUG.txt als PM zu, ich schau mir das dann mal an.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Deathmagica (11. September 2006)

So meine Karte Aktualisiert sich zwar, aber die Items und das was ich im Bankfach habe wird nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die Hacken reingemacht habe.


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Hallo

Hätte noch ne Idee für ne Konforfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fügt doch bei den Visitenkarten bei den Textfeldern mit den BB-Codes in den input-Tag folgendes ein:

```
onClick="this.focus();this.select()"
```
Dann seid ihr bald die Komfortabelste Seite Im Interweb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Ras


----------



## Roran (14. September 2006)

Deathmagica schrieb:


> So meine Karte Aktualisiert sich zwar, aber die Items und das was ich im Bankfach habe wird nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die Hacken reingemacht habe.


Hast du Minimal Profil ausgewählt ?


----------



## Raiserist (16. Oktober 2006)

kann mir wer sagen wie die berufe angezeigt werden  ?  bei mir funktioniert das irgendwie nich


----------

